# what the week has in store for my sugar levels



## Dory (Mar 11, 2013)

So...............

lined up for me this week in the evenings I have, as follows:

*Monday:*
figh klub (self defence class)
Legs Bums and Tums class
*Tuesday:*
combat
*Wednesday:*
combat
run & other in the gym
badminton
*Thursday:*
combat

and 9 minutes of planks each day for the challenge I'm doing for Lupus UK (moredetails under charity thread in events)


Cue a _LOT _less insulin and probably some hypos despite my best intentions.  Bets on how many hypos over the week folks?!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going for 7 in the 3s


----------



## Dory (Mar 11, 2013)

Just had a call from the gym, the LBT class tonight is being replaced by judofit instead (more high impact).

I'll see your 7 and raise you 8!!


----------

